
Adiantum: length-preserving encryption now in Linux - DyslexicAtheist
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?h=v5.0-rc5&id=8094c3ceb21ad93896fd4d238e8ba41911932eaf
======
DyslexicAtheist
see:

[https://tosc.iacr.org/index.php/ToSC/article/view/7360/6530](https://tosc.iacr.org/index.php/ToSC/article/view/7360/6530)

[https://github.com/google/adiantum](https://github.com/google/adiantum)

[https://security.googleblog.com/2019/02/introducing-
adiantum...](https://security.googleblog.com/2019/02/introducing-adiantum-
encryption-for.html)

